# Old quadrafire won't ignite



## dfarberow (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a very old quadrafire pellet stove.  Lately it won't ignite, even though pellets still drop, the beginning of the ignition process seems to go well, with a small flame building in the fire pot until it evenutally looks like it should ignite.  But it never makes it to the ignition phase.  What are the various problems that I might be able to troubleshoot myself without calling in an expert?


----------



## firewarrior820 (Nov 23, 2008)

might be a bad ignitor, it should stay glowing for about 10 minutes


----------



## dfarberow (Nov 23, 2008)

Hello and thanks for your response.  I hadn't used the stove this year until today, but remember having stopped using it at the end of last season when this happened.  So when I posted today, the same thing just happened.  However, I tried 3 more times, and got the stove to ignite.  However, it wouldn't continue to run.  It shut down after about 5 minutes, and has continued to do this several more times.  The model number is 1000.  Must be quite ancient.  Thanks again for any thoughts you might have.

David


----------



## Shortstuff (Nov 23, 2008)

If it were me the first thing I would do is tear it down as much as I could handle and clean it really good.  Scrape and vacuum, especially down inside the burn pot where the opening is for the igniter and all the vent holes (if there are any).

I don't know if you still have your owners manual, but you can get it here and includes some good troubleshooting information.

Hope this helps.

Steve


----------



## dfarberow (Nov 23, 2008)

I did look at my burn pot (just by opening the bottom door, not by removing it), and I see some fine hairline cracks.  Any chance that this might be the problem?  I don't really know how long they have been there.

thanks again

david


----------



## Shortstuff (Nov 23, 2008)

I am not that knowledgeable about stoves and yours is an older one which may or may not have a ceramic burn pot, but if it is like todays stoves than it just may be possible that the cracks will allow more air than needed to provide proper combustion.

If the burn pot is in fact fractured, I would search online for a replacement (with new gasket).

Steve


----------



## dfarberow (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks so much for your time.  

David


----------



## jtp10181 (Nov 23, 2008)

Has the unit ever had a full cleaning performed? All cavities where ash can accumulate including the exhaust vent.


----------



## dfarberow (Nov 23, 2008)

yes actually it was not  more than one season ago.


----------



## jtp10181 (Nov 26, 2008)

Do you have to manually light this stove, or does it ignite itself? Sorry not familiar with ancient Quad products.

You said you have a small flame in the fire-pot but it never ignites, this lead me to think you are manually lighting it but the pellets wont take off.


----------



## 4124elad (Nov 26, 2008)

Sounds like a bad thermocouple.

If that is the case then your stove is working as it should.  Without a working thermocouple even propane appliances shut down.

Since you say the pellets ignite and the stove "runs for five minutes" the problem is not your ignightor.

The thermocouple performs a basic funtion that lets the stove keep working.  As a safety it shuts the stove down.


----------



## slls (Nov 26, 2008)

Is your thermocouple seated all the way into the ceramic shield, I believe it needs to see 200 deg F to continue dumping pellets.
The control box green light should come on if it is reaching 200 deg.  Red at 600 deg.


----------



## dfarberow (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello to those who keep trying to help me.  Hadn't been able to log in for a few days.  
The stove ignites automatically, not manually. 

I didn't know the thermocouple might be at fault.  Any way to test these?  I do believe it is seated properly.  Doesn't appear to be positioned any differently than when it worked well.

Thanks

David


----------



## RonaldAdams (Nov 27, 2008)

slls said:
			
		

> Is your thermocouple seated all the way into the ceramic shield, I believe it needs to see 200 deg F to continue dumping pellets.
> The control box green light should come on if it is reaching 200 deg.  Red at 600 deg.




slls has it right, the thermocouple has to touch the inside of the ceramic shield in order to sense the temperature. remove it (carefully as they become brittle over time, I just changed mine because I handeled it too rough) and look to see the end is not cracked, clean the ceramic shield (a light touch with sandpaper should do it) carefully reseat it. Unplug your stove for 1 minute and then plug it in and run the start-up sequence from your manual. Carefully watch the lights (green & red) on the control box to see if you acheived the proper temperatures. If you do not get a green light then your thermocouple is probably bad and needs replacement. From my Manual for an 1100-i

6.  *STOVE RUNS FOR 10 MINUTES, THEN STOPS FEEDING FUEL*
A.  Inspect the thermocouple and the cover.
1.  The cover needs to make contact with the end of the thermocouple.
2.  The thermocouple and the cover should extend approximately 1” (25mm) into the firepot.
3.  Push the reset button. The thermocouple test lights located on the control box will automatically turn on;when the thermocouple reaches 200°F (93°C) the GREEN LIGHT comes on, and at 1000°F (538°C) the RED LIGHT comes on.  If they fail to turn on
after the fire starts, the thermocouple may need replacement.
4.  Check the control box (consult dealer).



I hope this helps


----------



## dfarberow (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks folks.  I will report back at the beginning of next week when I return from my Thanksgiving.

Have a great Holidays.

David


----------



## dfarberow (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks guys.  My stove seems to be working again!  I cleaned the ceramic casing for the thermocouple, and replaced it on the stove pot.  I think things are working ok.  I do notice that when the stove is going through it's startup process, I never did see a green light.  It was always red.

Regards,

David


----------



## RonaldAdams (Dec 4, 2008)

dfarberow said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.  My stove seems to be working again!  I cleaned the ceramic casing for the thermocouple, and replaced it on the stove pot.  I think things are working ok.  I do notice that when the stove is going through it's startup process, I never did see a green light.  It was always red.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> David



The green light on my stove is on the control box and can only be seen with the side cover off. There is also a small red light right beside it. The red light you see is probably the call light and should go out once the set temp is reached. Seeing as it seems to be working fine I would adhere to the old adage of "if it ain't broke don't futz with it". Glad to hear that it all worked out for you.


----------

